# Grams of Protien in an Egg



## giovanni_cruz (Jan 2, 2002)

I'm a been working out for the past six months and I get most of my protien from eggs (supplements cost you an arm and a leg in the phillipines). How many grams of protien are exactly in one egg?


----------



## Arnold (Jan 2, 2002)

Egg Nutrition Profile: (average sized egg)

Calories 80   
Protein 6.30 g 
Total Fat 5  g 
  -monounsaturated 2  g 
  -polyunsaturated  .07 g 
  -saturated fat 1 .50 g 
cholesterol 213  mg 
carbohydrates  .60 g 
sodium 63  mg 


btw, Welcome to the board!


----------



## Shmoo (Jan 3, 2002)

I eat a lot of eggs. There are so many different ways to eat them.


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 3, 2002)

eggs are great,cholesterol is really high so i dont eat many yolks,gtta love 'em for the protien though,good job you chickens


----------



## MtnBikerChk (Jan 3, 2002)

anybody got a good eggsalad recipe sans the mayo?

THANKS!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by MtnBikerChk *_
> anybody got a good eggsalad recipe sans the mayo?
> 
> THANKS!



I used to use plain yogurt for half the mayo.


----------



## Ginni (Jan 3, 2002)

Mock Egg Salad:

This is a tofu classic! Some people think it really is egg salad. The mustard and turmeric give it the right color, and the other ingredients provide the traditional flavor. Adapt this recipe to include your own favorite seasonings.


8 oz tofu, crumbled or 1 pkg (10.5 oz) silken tofu 
1 Tbs prepared mustard 
1 Tbs honey 
2 tsp vinegar 
1/2 tsp turmeric (optional)
1/2 tsp onion powder
1/2 tsp celery seed
1/8 tsp pepper
1/4 cup minced celery
1/4 cup minced green pepper
2 Tbs minced pickles

Crumble the tofu into a medium mixing bowl.

Combine the mustard, honey, vinegar, turmeric, onion powder, celery seed and pepper in a small dish. Pour over the tofu and mash together well.

Add the celery, green pepper and pickles and mix well again. You may serve it immediately, but letting it chill for a few hours allows the flavors to blend better.

Yield: 4 servings Serving size: 1/3 cup

Per serving: 84 calories, 4 g total fat (0.6 g sat fat), 7 g pro, 7 g carb, 1.2 g fiber, 67 mg sodium, 0 mg cholesterol

Exchanges: 1/2 other carbohydrate, 1 lean meat


----------



## MtnBikerChk (Jan 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Ginni *_
> This is a tofu classic! Some people think it really is egg salad. The mustard and turmeric give it the right color, and the other ingredients provide the traditional flavor. Adapt this recipe to include your own favorite seasonings.




um, there's no EGG in your eggsalad.


----------



## Ginni (Jan 3, 2002)

That's why it is called mock egg salad..    

But it is pretty good...


----------



## MtnBikerChk (Jan 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Ginni *_
> That's why it is called mock egg salad..







OOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.


----------



## BADASS (Jan 4, 2002)

I add  10 - 12 eggs in a blender with the yolk.
Add about a 1/4 can of frozen concentrated fruit punch, mango punch, etc {dont use orange or lemon}
some water to thin it out or without water.
And half a bannana..

Turns me into a tiger for the gym.
The amount of colestoral in the eggs should be used if you work out hard enough..

I ve been doing this for about 3 years and at least 2-3 times a week.

just to understand how much eggs to use, I weigh 230 pounds and have a 6 pack cut.{not a 8 pack}

sometimes add my supplements to it.celltch,muslce drive, etc


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 5, 2002)

BADASS....you shouldn't be eating raw eggs!  You can get salmonella poisoning from raw eggs.  Get the little cartons of egg whites, they have been paturized and will not kill you!!!!


----------



## MtnBikerChk (Jan 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> BADASS....you shouldn't be eating raw eggs!  You can get salmonella poisoning from raw eggs.  Get the little cartons of egg whites, they have been paturized and will not kill you!!!!



I heard or read somehwere recently that eggs these days are pasteurized so you can't get sal - anyone else hear that?


----------



## Arnold (Jan 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by MtnBikerChk *_
> I heard or read somehwere recently that eggs these days are pasteurized so you can't get sal - anyone else hear that?



No, where did you hear that?


----------



## archer (Jan 5, 2002)

believe the little cartons of egg whites has a 2 week shelf life ....but should be kept chilled and then cooked ...don't eat raw ...that Rocky thing with the raw eggs is just plain risky imo...ever had food poisoning?


----------



## dragonfu (Jan 5, 2002)

check this site maybe you'll find some good info
http://www.lanaseggwhites.com/


----------

